# Another FIFA World Cup 2010 spreadsheet



## mikskov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi all

Check out my model here if you're interested in football:
sites.google.com/site/footballexcel

The purpose is to guess the results for all the matches and end up with a winner. You are given points based on criteria described in the model.

The spreadsheet connects to a central MySQL database I've set up, so you're able to create your own league and compete with your friends or colleagues and so on.

There are of course no costs or such, just made for the love of football and excel =)

Make sure you download the MySQL connector driver (provided at the site) and enable macros!

Mikael


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Mikael,

I'm not at all interested in football, but like Excel, so checked it out. The layout looks very nice to me!

Some people might be afraid to download and execute things like "MySQL connector driver". Can you tell them what that does?

Whishing you succes!
Erik


----------



## mikskov (Apr 22, 2010)

erik.van.geit said:


> Hi, Mikael,
> 
> I'm not at all interested in football, but like Excel, so checked it out. The layout looks very nice to me!
> 
> ...



Thanks for your opinion Erik, you might have a good point there =)

The short answer is that Excel needs this driver in order to set up a ODBC connection to a MySQL database. As all data is stored centrally this driver is needed for the model to work.

The longer answer is that I started setting up this model by storing the data in an Access database, then you don't need the driver as two Microsoft products communicate by default. But as I wanted to open it up for everyone and not just my colleagues I had to migrate the data to a MySQL database. This is an open source solution and requires an extra driver for products like Excel to communicate with it.

I put the driver up on my homepage for convenience, if you'd like to get it from the original provider, go here: http://www.mysql.com/downloads/connector/odbc/

Mikael


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks! now people will download your stuff with more confidence
have a nice day,
Erik


----------



## Emperor (May 12, 2010)

I would love to try your sheet, but i dont have office 2007 ^^ Does it still work when you downgrade it? If yes, could you please? 

TIA
Mathijs


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 12, 2010)

Emperor said:


> I would love to try your sheet, but i dont have office 2007 ^^ Does it still work when you downgrade it? If yes, could you please?
> 
> TIA
> Mathijs


Hi, Mathijs,
you  will encounter this problem more and more...
You can download a compatibility pack, so your version will be able to read the XL2007 file

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## Emperor (May 12, 2010)

I am aware of this Erik,
But there is allready a converter installed here, the only thing is that it can not convert this specific file.


----------



## mikskov (May 12, 2010)

Emperor said:


> I am aware of this Erik,
> But there is allready a converter installed here, the only thing is that it can not convert this specific file.



Sorry but the model contains 2007-specific formulaes! That is why the converter won't work... So in other words: get yourself office 2007!


----------



## asmi18 (Jun 11, 2010)

The host country opens the 2010 FIFA World Cup with a match against powerhouse Mexico. Football observers do not give the host country much of a chance in this tournament, more so grouped with football giants Mexico, Uruguay and France. But South Africa may just surprise many of us. The spoils of being hosts will certainly give them an advantage.

For South Africa, World Cup 2010 observers hope they will make it to the group stage.

Mexico is certainly more favored to do well than their hosts. But as we have seen in the past four World Cups, Mexico has not gone beyond the fourth game. That is, at the very least, the teams objective in South Africa. Will they do it?

South Africa vs Mexico live stream free online: looking for the Mexico vs South Africa World Cup 2010 live online video streaming? Will the hosts start their campaign on a winning note, or will the Mexican team be the victors? watch as these two teams clash in the opening game of the FIFA Wold Cup 2010.

South Africa vs Mexico FIFA World Cup 2010 - Match 1

http://thecurrentaffairs.com/watch-...aming-and-highlights-fifa-world-cup-2010.html

South Africa vs Mexico FIFA World Cup 2010 - Match 2

http://thecurrentaffairs.com/watch-...aming-and-highlights-fifa-world-cup-2010.html


----------

